# Am I ISTP or ISFP?



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@salt I can see Se and Fe in you rather clearly. So we have STPs and NFJs. I don't see you having a strong preference for N, so STPs is where you should look at. Currently can't tell for sure if introvert or extravert, but it looks like introvert, so ISTP is most likely and ESTP is a bit less likely. 

BTW you can be cute, nice, kawaii, very moral and feeling person, but that doesn't indicate your preference for F function much. I'm getting a vibe that you don't really know much about MBTI, so I can recommend for you to read original Jung's descriptions about cognitive functions.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

salt said:


> 5. i experience anger and disappointment and cynicism, there was a day months ago that i cried all day and was really depressed, then there were 2 days where i cried all night and not being able to sleep just months ago too i think, im not ashamed of that cuz i feel like those experiences morph me into a stronger and better version of myself




I believe you’re neither. I think you may be INTP 4w5 (like myself actually).

This shows not only Ti (and how you causally and through hypothesis, state the conclusion “morphed me into a stronger and better person” and backed it up with the logical reason behind it “I experience anger”, “cried all day”, etc) 

I believe you use Si, in a pessimistic or cynical fashion. Which often, is a subjective viewpoint of the concrete/immediate world, and “sensations” related to it, and we can see that in your focus, on crying or another sensory experience
. You say this is a significant descriptor of your personality, while, it comes in the form of a negative sensory experience. Often , for INxPs, they view the sensory world through a more negative lens, than other types and may view it an inner and more subjective fashion, compared to other types. Also note, the entire description of the sensory world, you’ve described is purely in relation to your own individual experience - “I cried, I experienced anger, I experienced disappointment, I could sleep for days, I’m not ashamed”. All introverted sensing in a negative and more immature lower order tertiary function 

I think you use Ne, and your focus is preferentially based on associations between things in your external world and particular possibilities or “what if” scenarios - I believe you have associated the crying all night, to the possibility or “what if”, of it allowing you to “morph” into a stronger version of yourself. You make similiar associations, often about the future in other communications, as well. 

For example, here we can see Ne in your reactions as well: 

“For example, anyone is gonna be affected by music at some point in their life, it’s a human thing, not an Fi thing, unless you’re a psychopath”. 

Let me give some background first . We can define our focus as our reaction to events. This is because, we can often compare our reactions, to the reactions of other of the 16 type theory. This helps to avoid self report biasing everything, by reading a statement in a book and going “hey that’s me!”.. like I have seen some uneducated people do (I won’t name them , you will see it happen). It causes all sorts of problems and clouds reasoning. 

Your reaction quotes above, is a secondary Ne reaction. You’ve backed up your line of subjective reasoning (often difficult to communicate, as it’s energised by internal factors), with a multitude of associations and what if scenarios, which can only provide evidence for the Ti-Ne type. (Associations, between human behaviours, psychopathy, functions, etc). Your thinking is sort of like a web of information, you start one place and grow outward with more information from the external world.

However, I believe, you should *trust in the structures around you* (Which is a big factor of your shadow - the ENTJ) and believe that sometimes you yourself can learn from social relationships and social niceties(Your animus), as well and maybe also fill out a questionnaire in a logical and more socially structured fashion. (To better agree with your shadow). Hey, it’s better than looking back and crying after you have logically deduced that others have abandoned you! I can’t say I’m new to that!


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

@*Little Lady* 

ok, how is this an indicator of “Immature Fi behaviour”? 

She literally just stated that music doesn’t make one an Fi Type. She’s absolutely right. It is an absurd criteria for defining something as intricate as a person’s personality or conscious attitude. 

Also, I don’t believe she fits the criteria or ISFP Type, she is way to rational and too cold hard and logical, she clearly has inferior Fe - which is the reason, she has offended you and others in the first place. Inferior Fe can only deal with the logical information processing of Ti, in an immature fashion, it causes serious problems with social harmony and relationships and other externalisations of “group values” (for example , the shared group value of.. This...



> People have taken the time out of their day to answer your questions


that’s a common value that an inferior Fe would slip up on! A focus area that is weaker for us! Also, I don’t know what that is! 

- it’s something for us Fe inferiors, to work on, I guess. (I’m looking at this statement thinking “Not really, who cares? What if they’re dead wrong and lead us down the wrong path?”) 

Sorry if it offends you, but it’s true!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

xraydav said:


> “For example, anyone is gonna be affected by music at some point in their life, it’s a human thing, not an Fi thing, unless you’re a psychopath”.


This has been proven by studies tho and counts as fact.


----------



## Little Lady (May 12, 2017)

xraydav said:


> @*Little Lady*
> 
> ok, how is this an indicator of “Immature Fi behaviour”?
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about her comment regarding music, in fact I agree that music doesn't correlate to MBTI type.

Also, I'm not offended in the slightest. Where did you get that idea from? Stop reaching, lol. 

I'm an ENTJ, inferior Fi in case you hadn't noticed - I'm well aware how inferior feeling acts.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Little Lady said:


> I wasn't talking about her comment regarding music, in fact I agree that music doesn't correlate to MBTI type.


LOL then we are at an agreement, what was with the flabbergasting statement that her approach was wrong? 



> Also, I'm not offended in the slightest. Where did you get that idea from? Stop reaching, lol.


Did I say you in particular were offended? No I said “you and others”. I was describing something of a personality problem, caused by inferior Fe. You need to read what I wrote. 



> I'm an ENTJ, inferior Fi in case you hadn't noticed - I'm well aware how inferior feeling acts.


You are right, You are most definitely an ENTJ, with inferior Fi. I agree with you.


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

Fi users just love to think your offended @WintersFlame thinks im offended when im not, i literally reread my comment after she said i was offended to see if my language may make ppl think im offended, probably because i used phrase like “im sorry but” which i just thought was sassy lol
if anything, i was just not pleased with the complexity of her reasoning process 

alright i guess everyone just dropped whatever going in this thread by this time, i just come back to show a little responsibility and ended it with this post

good talk everyone


----------

